# So ...............who has off tomorrow ?



## mmcmdl (Apr 18, 2019)

Sure as heck isn't *ME* !  Our 8 hour shifts all have a holiday tomorrow but not the 12 hour crews . We'll get the 8 hrs OT but I'de prefer the day off . I also just found out I'll be working 12 hours a night , *every* night , for the next 3 weeks . Fun fun fun .


----------



## mikey (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm off tomorrow. Then again, I'm off pretty much every day. What day is it today?


----------



## alloy (Apr 18, 2019)

I have all Fridays off.  We are on voluntary overtime, but last year I worked 50 hours of OT and took home $16 per hour for my efforts after the tax man took his cut.

No more OT for me.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 18, 2019)

My other half of our nightshift said he was getting a Euro lift today . I figured he was lifting his truck or something . I find out it's a prostate operation and he's off for the next 3 weeks !  Sounds like a PITA in more ways than one . No pun intended .


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm off every other Friday, tomorrow being an off one.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm off too.


----------



## Meta Key (Apr 19, 2019)

mikey said:


> I'm off tomorrow. Then again, I'm off pretty much every day. What day is it today?



Fourth Saturday of the week.....

MK


----------



## mikey (Apr 19, 2019)

Meta Key said:


> Fourth Saturday of the week.....
> 
> MK



Can't be Saturday. Every retired guy knows that every day is Sunday!


----------



## Meta Key (Apr 19, 2019)

mikey said:


> Can't be Saturday. Every retired guy knows that every day is Sunday!



No wonder everybody says I'm always a day late and a dollar short..

MK


----------



## higgite (Apr 19, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Sure as heck isn't *ME* !  Our 8 hour shifts all have a holiday tomorrow but not the 12 hour crews . We'll get the 8 hrs OT but I'de prefer the day off . I also just found out I'll be working 12 hours a night , *every* night , for the next 3 weeks . Fun fun fun .


Did 12 hours a day for 6 weeks once, but was day shift, 6:00 to 6:00. It was wintertime and I forgot what my house looked like in the daylight. It bought us a new oak bedroom set, though.

Wow, it just dawned on me, that was 50 years ago in February and I still have the set. Time flies when you're having fun!

Tom

P.S. But, to answer your question, I have every Friday off... and Saturday... and Sunday... and Monday.... and............


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 19, 2019)

I work 7 days a week, so no day off!
Being self employed can suck sometimes.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 21, 2019)

Well , Happy Easter to all ! I'm celebrating in here at work running new air drop lines for the extruders . I just don't get any better than this .


----------



## darkzero (Apr 21, 2019)

Ah crap, it's Easter already!?! That means I'm about to get another year older in a week.


----------



## mikey (Apr 21, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Ah crap, it's Easter already!?! That means I'm about to get another year older in a week.



Old fart ...


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 21, 2019)

Ditto ! You beat me to it !


----------



## higgite (Apr 21, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Ah crap, it's Easter already!?! That means I'm about to get another year older in a week.


Getting a year older in a week? Wow, that’s like supercharged dog years! 

Happy (almost) Birthday, DZ!

And Happy Easter, y'all!

And Happy San Jacinto Day to all who know what it is!

Tom


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 21, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Well , Happy Easter to all ! I'm celebrating in here at work running new air drop lines for the extruders . I just don't get any better than this .



I'm working today as well. Two of my bigger customers has had me hopping since last September. It don't get any better? Bummer.


----------



## Diecutter (Apr 21, 2019)

jbobb1 said:


> I work 7 days a week, so no day off!
> Being self employed can suck sometimes.


Suckage depends on how many days the boss lets you take off when you are self employed.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Apr 21, 2019)

According to many people, I have been "off" for better'en 60 years. Off my rocker from their perspective, off the rat race from mine. Some days I work, most I piddle, and some I just vegetate.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Diecutter said:


> Suckage depends on how many days the boss lets you take off when you are self employed.



Wait a minute, who spilled the beans about my wife!


----------



## alloy (Apr 23, 2019)

OK,  I lied. 

I now do NOT have Fridays off. 

Mandatory overtime starts Friday and lasts indefinitely. We just had 5000 hours of work added to our 2000 hour backlog. 

Uncle Sam is going to be very happy with me with all he takes out of my check.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Apr 23, 2019)

alloy said:


> OK, I lied.
> 
> I now do NOT have Fridays off.
> 
> ...



I feel for you. Reminds me of my career at Eaton OT all the time for one or another emergency. The good thing is my retirement and SS checks are better because of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy (Apr 25, 2019)

I understand the need for overtime here.  If we can't deliver our products then customers will go elsewhere.  And trying to get a customer back after that it pretty much impossible.

We only run one shift here and could easily run two.  But that would mean one of us day shift guys going to nights to run the shift.  None of us wants to do that.  And the other thing is finding someone to hire for the shift.

We tried for a very long time to find another programmer and after a year hired a guy. 
Not very experienced but at least he showed up to work the last two weeks.
We have hired guys and they show up and we send them for a drug test and they don't come back.  We had a QA guy awhile back,  he shows up high and failed the test.  He had a wife and kid. Don't know what he was thinking. The test results go to the FAA and I doubt he will ever work in an aviation job now.

Anyway tomorrow is my first day of OT.  I will miss my 3 day weekends.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 25, 2019)

Nightshift here for me as well . Don't mind the nightshift but hate the 12 hr shifts . 7-7 . I would work 7 nights a week as before if I could start at 10.30 and work till 10.30 .


----------



## alloy (Apr 25, 2019)

I've tried to get them to go to 12 hour shifts since I drive over 100 miles per day, but no one else wants to.


----------

